# Couple marry at monster trucks show



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Couple marry at monster trucks show *

Mon Nov 20, 7:01 PM ET

Throbbing throttles, pumping pistons and traction action ground to a halt as a longtime lover of monster trucks married her sweetheart in a dirt arena, amid rowdy spectators and crushed cars.

Ashley Barbour - wearing a red dress and a white veil - rode a motorcycle into the ceremony Saturday at Monster Jam in the Kern County Fairgrounds.

Barbour, 24, and husband Michael Box, 31, had the honor of saying "I do" in front of the monster of all trucks, Grave Digger, as winners of Meathead's Monster Truck Marriage, a contest sponsored by Bakersfield radio station KRAB-FM.

The ceremony was officiated by Jarad "Meathead" Mann, an on-air personality and ordained minister, who wore a pink minister's frock.

"Before today, (Barbour and Box) were two highways going in the same direction. Tonight they will be merged as one," Mann told the crowd of family, friends, monster truck enthusiasts.

"I feel like this is going to be the great extravaganza of my life," said Barbour, who entered the contest without telling her boyfriend. *"I'm so excited and overwhelmed and I feel like my dreams have come true."*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a picture from the happy couple's honeymoon:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a wedding pic.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Groom:
_If th' trailer's rockin', don't come a-knockin', fellers!_

_ _


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You guys are killin me...

While I try to preach "to each his own" I find the thought of such a wedding absolutely absurd.

I now quote my favorite misspelling... 
those *"morans!"*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sunday Sunday Sunday At the Valley Wheels. Your laugh, your cry, you will kiss your 20 bucks good bye. See the all new extravaganza. Be There!


----------

